# 2.5 gallon shrimp build



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Some pictures of the tank I got today with its three LED light settings. I am gonna get some shrimp next Monday cause I have to go home to get my extra heater and I need to get a sponge filter (am getting it today around 10). 

I've also been told I can have Java Moss in the tank (even with the lighting) is there any other plants I could put in or should I just throw in a whole bunch of java moss.

Here are the pics, pic 1 is all white, pic 2 is moonlight (blue), pic 3 is half white half blue.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

picked up a tetra 3i for a filter. Was gonna do sponge, but petsmart didn't have any and petco had a huge one, and this seemed to be an ok alternative, plus it is super tiny so there is no way it will bother the shrimp. I need to go out again today and get a check valve. Also I don't need a heater seeing as how my room temp is 75, so I can go out and get shrimp today . Also cutting a clump of java moss from my 10 gallon and putting it in the shrimp tank tied down to a rock.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got five ghost shrimp. They are hiding out by the java moss so I could only get a clear picture of one. 





And one of the tank as a whole. It is kinda empty so I will be getting some sort of decorations for it, like a small fake cave.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice! 

I'm starting to like small. Quick to setup, convenient to try setups, Mobile!

If you were not aware, ghost shrimp do not propagate in fresh water. If you want babies, you need to get different shrimp. to my knowledge, it's just ghost and amanos that don't in fw.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking good Jon


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you, I am glad it is looking good 

I wasn't aware that they don't propogate, but it doesn't particularly matter to me because it only costed me $2.00 for five shrimp and I don't exactly have the best income atm (school + no job = little money). The whole setup has run me so far about $40 including sand, shrimp, tank, filter, and thermometer. I took the java moss out of my 10 gallon and put it in the 2.5 so that is where that came from. 

Maybe after school is out I can convince my parents to use this as a show tank (they like small) and then get a mix of various colored shrimp (rcs and yellow shrimp are proly my favorite atm). Then I could keep the 10 gallon in my room. Although I wouldn't mind them using the 10 gallon as a show tank either.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I like it Jon..one thing i would do is get small pieces of lace rock and build your own cave..it looks more natural that way..over all very nice setup

Rick


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool thank you for the advice. 

Also I was able to get a picture of three of them (clearly I might add) looking at some zucchini they were eating it earlier as well but I didn't have the camera ready for that one.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks really great jon! You could get some anubias or java fern for in there, they dont need much light to grow and you can get some rocks to tie them to and make a cave out of!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep, I am going home this weekend and I will be visiting my local pet store to get some stuff because what they carry is much better than here in Nashua, at least as far as plants, fish, and rock go.

I may try to find a small piece if driftwood as well and I am gonna try and find some more java moss, I can definitely get some of ferns fairly easy. I may also check to see if my local lfs can order some yellow shrimp for the tank when school is out.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Added some fake deco that my aunt gave me. It is mimicking a sea anemone, but it looks cool in the tank. I'll get pics asap.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Is that a "betta wave" tank? If so I am going out to buy one asap.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

It is, just note it is a plastic tank.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

jbrown5217 said:


> I wasn't aware that they don't propogate, but it doesn't particularly matter to me


Mine did, Jon. I have at least a dozen babies at the moment.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

jbrown5217 said:


> It is, just note it is a plastic tank.


Yes I figured that was the case. But i have had my eye on that tank for a while and just needed as excuse to buy it! Haha


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

ShrimpDiver said:


> Yes I figured that was the case. But i have had my eye on that tank for a while and just needed as excuse to buy it! Haha


Gotcha, also small update even though most people know from chat, most of my shrimp died over my spring vacation and I put a betta in the tank. I only have 1 ghost shrimp left and that is in the 10 gallon if it is even still alive, I never see it.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

jbrown5217 said:


> Gotcha, also small update even though most people know from chat, most of my shrimp died over my spring vacation and I put a betta in the tank. I only have 1 ghost shrimp left and that is in the 10 gallon if it is even still alive, I never see it.


Aw  What color/type and the name of it!?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I named her blue, here is the best pic I have of her.


----------

